# Hardtail bis 800



## Arek95 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hay, 
ich will mich kurz fassen den ich hab eigentlich noch vor diese woche zu bestellen da ich in 2 tagen geburtstag hab 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a42335/zr-race-6-0.html
oder das 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html
Vom preis her gleich nur welche Schaltung ist besser?  
Ich bin 188 cm groß  und brauch das Rad für Touren und den einen oder anderen Schotterweg 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

mfg Arek


----------



## Schulle (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Arek,
für Touren würde ich Dir ganz klar das ZR Team 7.0 empfehlen.
Das Race ist, wie der Name schon sagt, mehr ein Rennrad für´n
Wald ;o). Du sitzt da nicht so aufrecht und entspannt wie auf
dem Team sondern mehr gestreckt. Bei 1,88 würde ich Dir ein 20"-
Bike empfehlen. Bei der Schaltung ist es wie mit dem Reifen, mehr
so ein Glaubenskrieg. Techn. sind beide auf gleichem Niveau.
Ich mag SRAM lieber, da ich das knackige (1:1) schalten mehr 
mag als das weiche (1:2) schalten bei Shimano. Wie gesagt, ist
eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Arek,

wie Schulle schon schreibt ist Sram oder Shimano Geschmacksache - ich mag lieber das knackige Schaltgefühl von Sram.

Um dir Tipps zur RAhmengröße zu geben, wäre es Vorteilhaft, wenn du deine Schritthöhe mitteilen würdest.http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html

Gruß

Benny


----------



## internetsurfer (16. Oktober 2011)

Von der Körperhaltung kann ich klar das Team für längere Touren empfehlen. Habe das Race 6 und das Team 7.0 hier stehen. An das Race gehört für längere Touren ein breiter Riserlenker.


----------



## stevie29 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch das Team nehmen - die Sitzposition ist für Touren etwas besser (aufrechter) und ich persönlich mag Shimano lieber.
Außerdem hast du beim Team-Rahmen die Option, auch mal einen Gepäckträger anbauen zu können.

20" passt bei deiner Größe (ich würde eher 22" als 18" nehmen, aber 22" wohl erst ab ca. 1,90 m).


----------



## Arek95 (21. Oktober 2011)

danke für die vielen antworten ich hab mir jetzt das team bestellt und hoff es kommt auch bald ich will endlich fahren


----------



## stevie29 (27. Oktober 2011)

Berichte mal, wenn das Rad angekommen ist, wie es sich so fährt und ob du zufrieden bist ...


----------



## Arek95 (27. Oktober 2011)

leider ist es immer noch nicht da die haben gesagt das würd noch 5 tage dauern


----------



## stevie29 (27. Oktober 2011)

Na wird schon - für den Preis bestimmt eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Arek95 (27. Oktober 2011)

nur hab ich jetzt bisschen angst wegen den wartungen etc. ich hab nämlich nicht so ne große ahnung ._. ​


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Arek95 schrieb:


> leider ist es immer noch nicht da die haben gesagt das würd noch 5 tage dauern


 
Und, heute angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arek95 (2. November 2011)

Jap  ich hab die ersten 300 km drauf ich werd demnächst ein paar fotos reinstellen


----------

